# vanilla planifolia



## kevinkay (Mar 30, 2019)

Any chance someone would send me a cutting?
I would email you a postage paid label you can just print and tape on.

excuse my boldness, I just like starting from shared cuttings
[email protected]

THANKS!


----------

